# Rock Kribs with Mbuna?



## Marylandwahoo (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey looks like I have a deal lined up to get some rock kribs in the next couple of weeks. the seller advised me to ask here on possible tankmates since he keeps them in species only tanks. Would appreciate it if someone could comment on the viability of these options:

Option 1: Put them in a 30G that is currently my Cyn Afra Cobue tank and a grow out tank for young Mbuna (mainly demasoni)

Option 2: Put them in my 75G that currently has adult yellow labs (5) Acei (6) and demasoni (14)

Option 3: Move the Afra out of the 30G and into the 75G, leaving the 30G for the Rock Kribs only. I presume this would be the safest bet for the Rock Kribs, but may pose issues for the Afra...but that is a different forum

TIA


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I've not had any major issues mixing mbuna and vics in the same tank. i think the 30 is just too small to work tho-- so go with Opt 2 if the paralabs are adults or 3 otherwise...

If opt 2 looks viable---pull out all the rocks-plants etc....put in the new fish...then re-aquascape..so every fish in the tank starts out as a noobie :thumb:


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had similar experiences as Nick, and I agree with his idea regarding option 2.


----------

